# a question about dairy doe "rental."



## chiara (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi everybody. I'm a big lurker on these forums, and I'd love to get your opinions on this situation!

I have had a registered LaMancha doe since early December. She is in milk, and we get about 1/2 gallon a day from her. I had a written agreement with the lady i bought her from which, among other things, said the following: that we would pay her for this doe in milk over the next year or so, i.e. a couple gallons of milk a week, at a value of $8 gallon, until we reached about $375, which is what she paid for the doe when she bought her. She also had right of first refusal should I ever decide to sell the doe after I'd finished "paying" her. 

Fast forward to now: I'm in the city. After 6 months, while she's fine and happy, I think the doe would be better off with a little more space. And I have a pregnant minimancha due in a week, so I called the lady. She said she would happily take the doe back. The question has now become how much $$ should I pay her for the 6 months rental of the doe? I gave her only 8 gallons of milk in this period (she didn't show up for milk very often). Have any of you dairy folks ever rented out a doe in milk? How much did you/ would you charge? I want to be fair to this lady, but I don't want to overpay. Thoughts? and thanks!!

Chiara


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If the agreement was that she be paid for in milk, go with the amount of milk she gave you in that 6 months, minus the milk you gave to her owner and pay the owner for the milk you used.
$4 a day for the 2 qts she gave you minus the 8 gallons the previous owner got.


----------



## chiara (Nov 22, 2009)

so 180 days times $4/day equals $720. subtract from that the 8 gallons she has taken at $8 gallon, $64. So I should pay this woman $656? That seems totally steep to me.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

chiara said:


> so 180 days times $4/day equals $720. subtract from that the 8 gallons she has taken at $8 gallon, $64. So I should pay this woman $656? That seems totally steep to me.


That's insanity. I would be more inclined to use the original

You gave her 8 gallons...at $8/gallon you basically paid $64. I'd subtract THAT from the total you were GOING to pay, $375.

So that leaves you with $311.

I personally would probably divide that by half (for some reason it seems sensible to me to make the total cost of the doe = a year's "rental")

So I'd say go with a number closer to $160.

Also, I assume you were paying feed costs etc?

Honestly, if she is willing to take the doe back, chances are she can resell her for the total amount of $375 so it is hardly like you lost her money.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd stick to the original agreement, minus 6 months. That way you aren't getting screwed and neither is she because she's getting her doe back still in milk.


----------



## chiara (Nov 22, 2009)

so $150 - $175 seems fair? This was what I was thinking ... thanks everyone.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL... My post on this certainly looks silly now. Sorry, I'm under the influence of painkillers at the moment and likely should not have replied, though it did seem logical at the time. :hug:


----------



## chiara (Nov 22, 2009)

liz, so many things seem logical when on painkillers! like, i can totally stay in bed reading and let the kids destroy the house, or, totally! she seems like a $700 doe for sure! hee hee


----------



## chiara (Nov 22, 2009)

well, i offered her $150, she wanted $200. We're compromising on $175, mostly because I'm not interested in arguing it out. This doe kidded over a year ago, and she's claiming she was at her peak milking time for the 6 months I had her (um, no, that would be earlier), her hooves were atrocious when I got her and I've really worked hard to get them healthy again. ... sigh. just a mini-vent. I'll miss the doe, she's a sweetheart, but I have to say I'm happy to be terminating the business relationship. might be a little pms on my part as well. :wink: 

good by dumbledore, hello minimancha babies (hopefully within a couple of weeks, if I have my due date right!).


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

liz said:


> LOL... My post on this certainly looks silly now. Sorry, I'm under the influence of painkillers at the moment and likely should not have replied, though it did seem logical at the time. :hug:


hahaha :thumb:

Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> Hope you are feeling better now.


I am...thank you for asking :hug:

So, Chiara.....when are those mini munchies due?


----------

